
TeslaCrypt Shuts Down and Releases Master Decryption Key - Fjolsvith
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/teslacrypt-shuts-down-and-releases-master-decryption-key/
======
Fjolsvith
Article also explains how to use the key to decrypt your drive.

